# DNA test for mix Breed



## Tazio (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi guys....I need your help.
I want to do the DNA test for my dog,he was a stray dog from Thailand.
I think if I discover the breed I can try to understand some of his behavior.
What do you think?
Thanks
Selvaggia


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I've never had a dog DNA tested, but I'm afraid I've heard some very negative reports.

I know someone who has a Parson Russell Terrier. She was bought as a pup and this friend of mine saw both Parents and both Grandparents, who were all PRTS.

She decided to have her bitch DNA tested and the report said, some Jack Russell, some Cocker Spaniel, some Corgi and some Vallhund!

Well, I'm sorry, but I have never seen any Corgis or Vallhunds wandering the streets, looking for a random bitch to mate.

I don't believe it's reliable.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sure there is an easier way to understand his behaviour. 
Have you got a pic?


----------

